# Is it possible that my betta hates his tank?



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

I had serious issues since this morning! I posted about it earlier hidding betta, lethargy lost of appetite. Many people said give it time , but then!!! Started loosing color and he is almost black now. 
I first Checked temperature and ammonia. All was good, but he seemed worst by the minute, so I turned off the filter he started swimming a little more. Then, again, now under his bridge so I turned light off. It made it again a little better for a short period. 
Finally I didn't know what was happening but his left fin stopped moving. I then freaked out. I put him on a bowl. I put those things to get water ready for him, put the temperature same as it was in the tank and his hammock. 
HE HAS BEEN SWIMMING NON STOP 
I'm so confused. I got him yesterday. Put him in a new tank(just read that was not good). Fed him he ate and was so happy,now he seems happy again. I'm new, my first fish ever. 
What should I do now? I don't want to keep him in the bowl forever


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Betta are kept in cups/tiny containers until you buy them. For some, it is overwhelming when they suddenly find themselves in a mansion. All of that space is completely overwhelming. Think of a person used to swimming in a small pond suddenly dropped into the middle of the ocean. It's still water, right? Yet still pretty darned scary.

Can you post a photo? What color was he when you got him? What color is he in his smaller home? What color is he supposed to be? I'm thinking his natural color could be dark but he was pale at the store. How big is his new home?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Is the new tank very bare? I find most people who have poor success with transitioning their bettas into bigger tanks, often do not provide enough cover for the fish to be comfortable. They then say that their fish hates larger spaces because the fish is stressed and spends most of its time hiding, and the fish is returned to the smaller bowl/tank.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Can you post a photo? What color was he when you got him? What color is he in his smaller home? What color is he supposed to be? I'm thinking his natural color could be dark but he was pale at the store. How big is his new home?



I was going to ask the same thing, because an ill/sick betta wouldn't go "almost black" they go almost translucent ashy grey like someone just erased all their color.


----------



## Optomist (Oct 22, 2014)

To tone down filter agitation, I have filled the aquarium up to the spout. I assume you mean a hob /hang on back filter. There is no noise and very little ripple. Another way to do it is put a small square of styrofoam the same size as the down spout and the water will make a very slight waterfall coming off the styrofoam. Yes, slow moving pond fish like bettas and also killies do get disturbed by a lot of noise and agitation of water. Many use sponge filters for this reason.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

I have been taking care of him. My poor fish he is black and has inflamed gills but he is blowing bubbles every time I get close. One of his fins is clamped. I made something really bad here to get him sick. There is no ammonia in the tank or in the hospital bowl. The tank originally didn't have much....a leafy artificial plant a little bridge to go under, a hammock leave and filter and heater oh and thermometer hanging. 
I would post a picture but the tank is in quarantine too.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

That's how he looks . One of his fins is not working anymore and you can see his inflamed gills


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm not giving up on him. Please help what do I do. He has fresh water. Kept in good temperature and he is a happy swimmer. He is so eager to see me and he even blows couple bubbles when I go talk to him


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Need a side photo. Post as many photos as you want; the more the better. Gills are normally red in color so they may not be inflamed. Try to get a photo of that, too. He has red on his fins and looks more blue to me than black.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

If his gills are inflamed that is probably due to the care that he received at the store - not anything going on at your house. The only caveat to that would be - you are using water conditioner, right? Something to remove chlorine?

Could you take a picture of his tank as a whole?

When you got him in the tank, what was your process in introducing him? Did you acclimate him? Or did you just add him to the tank?


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

This is the hospital bowl


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Full view . I don't have the big tank assemble anymore cause I thoght he was very sick to keep that water


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

What I think is his inflamed gills. They don't fully close


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

He was bight bluish everywhere. Lost the most on his head. 
I thought I knew what to do but I clearly did not! I feel terrible!.... I got the tank ready with betta ready water then made sure it was a 76 degrees. Got the bag on top and inside the water for a little bit and the put him in. Oh boy he started swimming and blowing bubbles right away. I thoght I did a good job


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

His gills really don't look inflamed to me. That dark spot near them looks to be your boys beard - which he will show when he flares. It gets tucked back in when not flaring.

When you first brought your fish home, how did you introduce it to the tank? What was your process?

I'm not seeing anything wrong with his coloration though. That looks normal and healthy to me.

EDIT:

Now that I see your other post...

When he was bright, bright blue he was probably pale. The colors you are seeing now are probably more his normal colors - he very likely "colored up" or darkened when you got him into a better environment.

As for introducing him to the tank - floating the bag in the tank to get the water the same temperature was good! You should have taken it a step further though and started slowly adding water from the tank into the bag over the course of an hour or so. This would give your guy time to adjust to different water parameters. This is more easily done in a shallow plastic cup or tupperware container - provided it has never been washed with soap.

There probably wasn't anything wrong with the water in his initial tank - it was probably a combination of him being not used to being in a bigger tank and not being properly acclimated. However - your tank looks very bare. Did the other tank have more plants? Betta like a lot of cover, and can be stressed in open water without plants or hides. I'd recommend getting some silk plants and adding them to the tank as soon as possible. This should help put him more at ease.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

He hated this photo it it's as close I could get . Note the color seem more vibrant cause of the lightning


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

But his gills are not closing and his head faded completely. Oh and most of all when he swims he is a bit tilted cause one of the lower fins won't open up as he does with the other. 
As I said just got in, put his bag in the tank for him to feel the water being inside it first and the I put him in.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Do you have an idea what could it be then? What's wrong with his fin and he did not eat in the morning. Before I put him in the bowl he was hiding near the filter and trying to get on top his hammock or the thermometer suction. He won't swim anymore and looked very dark considering of how he came. Being a happy healthy boy


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He looks perfectly normal to me. Lovely fins; great color; not skinny.

I would take Greenapp1es' suggestion about plants and hides. She is also correct in that the color you bought was most likely his "stressed" color. Betta often color up once they get out of those @$%^ cups.

If the other tank is big enough you could actually float the hospital tank in it by clipping it or otherwise fastening it to the side. Or, you could gently pour him and the water from the hospital tank into a bag or plastic bowl to float in larger tank.

Give him several days to get used to the other tank. You could even keep the lights off for 24 hours. I've known of Betta that took over a week to adjust and eat and swim normally.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

He is a cutie! My tank is only 2 gallons. I really can't have it any bigger is one of those hexagons with black lit, filter and I added the heater. 
The hospital bowl is bare yes. But I'll add plants to the original one to make him feel better. 
BUT!! What about his clamped fin? Is it normal?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

When bettas are in the store they are usually pretty stressed and pale, when they get into warm water and better environments they color up or darken in color. I don't see anything really visibly wrong with your boy's coloring, it's most likely his normal, natural colors coming through. Can you post a picture of the bigger tank you had put him in? 

When acclimmating him, as another poster stated, you want to float until the temperature is the same (which you did good job!) but then you want to slowly start adding the new water (a little every 15 minutes for about an hour or so). This will give him time to adjust to the new parameters as if you just toss him in he could be shocked by the difference in water chemistry. 

If your bigger tank is on the bare side, get some silk (or live) plants and fill it up some so he has more cover.

Here are some of my set ups that I've had. 

Jasper (my blue VT SIP) set up when I had him:















Misha (My HMPK Marble) current set up:








Oliver (my blue/red bicolor rose tail HM)








Sammy (My multicolor VT)








Dean (my marble HM)








I don't have a picture of Crowley's set up I don't think, it's more bare than I'd like but he likes a bare look rather than more crowded. 

Some fish do like the more bare look (like Crowley) and some prefer more planted (Like Sammy)


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

A clamped fin could be totally normal because, again, he's getting used to a new environment, maybe didn't have enough cover, or acclimation technique. His coloring and everything honestly looks great and healthy to me.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Erybooh said:


> BUT!! What about his clamped fin? Is it normal?


It could be an affectation. Give him some time to make sure it's normal and not something he just does every once in a wihle.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm trying to put the tank together again what do you busy think for the plants... Too much?


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Your betta will appreciate as many plants as you can stuff in there.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Omg! Your tanks are gorgeous!!! I Will add his hammock and I put that much plants cause I'm trying to reduce the waves! I don't think he likes that too much


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think that looks fine. 

Clamped fins don't always mean illness. When a betta is feeling uncomfortable or stressed they will often clamp their fins.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow you guys have no idea how much of a help you have been. I really do appreciate it. I had a very stressful day... Barely studied. I fell in love of my fish and I really want to give him a good life. Will help you updated


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

your tank looks great!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Hopefully there's no underlying health problems with your male, and with the added plants, and some time given for adjustment, he settles into his new tank. 

They certainly do know how to make us worry!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

He looks wonderful! I agree with everyone else, it sounds like he was just coloring up. Congratulations on your new little friend.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

One more thing. The tank is a bit noise would this probably be also an stressor? Not really right


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

noisy how, the filter? You can put a piece of aquarium sponge over part of the filter where the water comes out, if it's sort of bubbly splashing noises, that'll help a bit.

Or if the air pump is buzzing, i've heard good things about wrapping it in a towel and hanging it on the wall, but I haven't tried this, myself.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Hope not. He is a bit sensitive so I hope the plants will help with the noise and light.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Well I think it was more so the current. The more I think about it he was hiding behind the filter. I think noise wasn't the issue. 
Update!!! Fugi is back in the big tank lights off for now. Loves the plants and have been exploring all around... Fingers crossed


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks. to everybody Fugi woke up in great spirits today, he has been swimming and blowing bubbles since yesterday. 
Not appetite yet, but I'm sure he will eventually eat. His fin is not clamped anymore

If someone could now let me know If I should get any sort of meds just to be ahead of the game. 
Also what is the least stressful way to change the water? And should I really do 50% every week and 100% every two weeks? 2litters, filtered, heated tank. No real plants.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Morning shot


----------



## kenny780 (Jan 14, 2015)

Omg!!!hes so handsome!!And his fin shape is perfect!!


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Erybooh said:


> Thanks. to everybody Fugi woke up in great spirits today, he has been swimming and blowing bubbles since yesterday.
> Not appetite yet, but I'm sure he will eventually eat. His fin is not clamped anymore
> 
> If someone could now let me know If I should get any sort of meds just to be ahead of the game.
> Also what is the least stressful way to change the water? And should I really do 50% every week and 100% every two weeks? 2gallons, filtered, heated tank. No real plants


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Since it's filtered, are you planning on cycling the tank? For now I would do 50% every other day, until the good bacteria builds up to help break down the ammonia and nitrites. I am not very knowledgeable on cycling and water quality, so I will defer to someone who is.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey! He looks SO pretty and happy! How big is the tank again? I'd say 50% every other day is good until it cycles, then maybe more like 25% 2 times a week? Maybe more. I'm not an expert either. Medication-wise, aquarium salt can be used for less life threatening things like fin rot. DONT use it for more than 10 days. I recommend looking through the betta diseases section for more info. But thats really good that you want to be prepared!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing better!

The best thing you can do as a new betta owner is to read up about the aquarium cycle. I'd say it is perhaps the most important aspect of fishkeeping, as you must understand how to maintain water quality in order to have a happy, healthy fish. Here is a great link to read about cycling: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...nners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-353074/

Since your tank is a filtered 2 gallon, you can probably cycle it. You will need a liquid test kit (I recommend the API master test kit) to do this. You can cycle with your betta in the tank, but I'd recommend removing the filter from the tank, setting it up on a bucket filled with water, and then adding ammonia to the bucket to cycle the filter (this is commonly referred to as a "fishless bucket cycle"). Once the bucket cycles, you just move the filter back onto the tank and the tank should be cycled. In the meantime, you should change the water in the 2 gallon tank often enough to keep the ammonia at 0 ppm (probably every other day or so). By doing this, you are able to cycle the tank (by cycling the filter) without ever exposing your new fish to harmful ammonia. 

The benefits to cycling are that toxic ammonia won't accumulate between water changes, watch chemistry stays more stable because fewer water changes are needed, and you never have to do stressful 100% water changes. For these reasons, I highly recommend that anyone cycle their betta tanks. It makes life so much easier for both betta and owner!

Good luck with your new fish - he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I totally agree with Kim about the importance of cycling. The fishless cycle in a bucket is certainly one alternative. Many members follow this procedure: CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial

The importance of using Prime water conditioner by Seachem cannot be overstated. Dose 2-drops/gal daily.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

+1 to cycling.

For a 2 gallon, even with a cycled tank though...typical maintenance would be 50% changes 2x per week. Until it is cycled, you will probably need more water changes.


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

I will read up now that you have given me the tools. I will change his water tomorrow and I'll start from there. The different alternatives are great thank you!!!


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh and thank you for the compliments, he is still a bit shy but loves to hang out in his new tank and blow bubbles.,., which are my favorite part


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Erybooh said:


> .... 2litters, filtered, heated tank. No real plants.


I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread. 

Did you say your tank capacity is 2-*liters*? That's around a half-gallon. It looks bigger in the pictures, but it doesn't look like a 2-*gallon* tank. Can you confirm the size of the tank? What are the measurements?


----------



## Erybooh (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry I made a mistake before. I meant to say 2 gallons.


----------

